# Aladdin and Jasmine MBTI?



## MD_analyst (Jan 29, 2018)

I just watched Aladdin (it's been soooo long since I've seen it!) and was trying to pinpoint the best MBTI types for Aladdin and Jasmine. So far, I'm thinking:

Aladdin = ENFP or ENTP (Enneagram: 3w4)
Jasmine = INFP (Enneagram: 8w9)

Based on the cognitive functions of ENFP's and INFP's, I thought Aladdin's strongest was Ne, followed by Fi or Ti, since he seemed to be good at noticing opportunities in the external environment to derive all sorts of random, abstract ideas about what he could do if he was rich, what he could accomplish as a prince, etc. (demonstrating strong Ne). He also seems to rely on his own personal values when he makes idealistic goals like a strong Fi user, but he also uses his own experience to come up with a strategic plan to achieve a practical goal like a strong Ti user. 

As for Jasmine, she definitely relies on her own values and follows her own heart like a strong Fi user, so Fi would be her strongest cognitive function. Her Fi would most likely be followed by Ne since, like Aladdin, she is also good at noticing opportunities in the external environment to derive all sorts of random, abstract ideas about what she could accomplish outside her palace. 

Thoughts?


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

Both ISFP. I don't see anything particularly abstract or theoretical about the way they think, they both seek and spot opportunities to make things happen in the here and now of their real, concrete situation, in a very Se-way.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Think estp for Alladin 
Esfp for Jasmine 


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MD_analyst (Jan 29, 2018)

They do notice opportunities in the concrete here-and-now, but then from that, they both seem to come up with possibilities and abstract ideas of what they could do with their lives if they were able to live how they chose to live. Their perceptions are more idealistic rather than grounded in reality-- especially Aladdin's. At least that's how I saw it.


----------



## Taileile (Jul 2, 2016)

I thought ESTP for Aladdin, as well. Maybe ISFP for Jasmine?


----------

